# Lost paddles on Salt River



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Getting on Manana, I'll keep an eye out. With my mad skills I am sure I'll take a couple looks under water as well!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Details please... how did the paddles get lost exactly? It won't help anyone find them, but we want to know anyway...


----------



## whytewater11 (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooby, please post a report when you return. I have a lot of people wondering what it was like down there at high flows.

thanks- erik


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

What's the level? got crew puttin in today? just wondering what they're gettin!


----------



## whytewater11 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Salt Level*

Almost 4000cfs at 11am today at the put in, but dropping. That would be fun on the first day, but I'm not sure about day 2 at that level. They will probably wake up to 3000 +/- tomorrow.


----------



## raftchef (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Guys-
Appreciate you keepin an eye out for the paddles. Here's the scoop for inquiring minds: we put on friday at about 1030 cfs by sunday am the river rose quite a bit (probably to 5K) on monday it was 7K and we ran Pinball, Maze (washed out), Quartzite (huge drop down the center working left), watch out for massive wave at the bottom-it's a lateral that comes from the right and will try to flip you.
Corkscrew was big and the right was the only way to go. I took the first drop and at the second drop (just above the pillow on the right wall) I am pretty sure my bow caught the seam and it was all over from there (it's plausible that I may have hit that pillow at the wrong angle, it happened pretty fast!). Three of us in the water and swam for about a mile, luckily we had a super kayaker there to help us out. 
This was my second wilderness trip, the first was last year at 750cfs, so what a difference. The river was moving fast and it was big. Looks like it's holding around 3500-hope everyone has a great trip, should be a fantastic season.
If paddles are found please call 928 814 8218 Thanks!


----------

